# Anyone have older SLR camera knowledge willing to help me?



## pertuccia (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you in advance for looking at this thread! Anyways, my grandfather recently passed and left behind some i believe SLR cameras with lenses. He would take pictures all the time, but considering i'm 24 yrs old im not very familiar with analog technology. I would like to pick up a new DSLR and pick up where he left off eg(family photos, ect.) Does anyone know what the trade in value of these cameras and lenses might be worth. Im sure they're all clean and functional, the man had OCD and was using them up until recently. Any info would be helpful. Thank you! Here are some photos of what I have.

SNV31686.jpg picture by pertuccia - Photobucket

SNV31685.jpg picture by pertuccia - Photobucket

SNV31668.jpg picture by pertuccia - Photobucket

SNV31662.jpg picture by pertuccia - Photobucket

SNV31659.jpg picture by pertuccia - Photobucket

SNV31658.jpg picture by pertuccia - Photobucket

http://s1218.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1287951514

SNV31651.jpg picture by pertuccia - Photobucket

SNV31650.jpg picture by pertuccia - Photobucket

SNV31645.jpg picture by pertuccia - Photobucket

SNV31644.jpg picture by pertuccia - Photobucket

SNV31642.jpg picture by pertuccia - Photobucket


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 24, 2010)

I would take the opportunity, if I were you, to learn the 35mm format, especially with a manual camera like the SRT-102, which has some good glass to begin with from what you have shown us, expand on your new-found knowledge with that Maxxum 5, THEN get your DSLR and keep the Maxxum 5 as a 35mm backup. Hell I'd keep both. If you get a DSLR, get a Sony as they use the Minolta Alpha mount......same as that Maxxum 5, and vintage Minolta glass is sharp as a knife, especially the 35-70 f3.5-4.5. VERY under-rated lens and razor sharp.

The SRT-102 is an excellent camera btw. Minolta glass is VERY underrated. I wouldn't toss them just check the light seals and shoot em'. Your knowledge of photography will expand exponentially when you have a full manual camera like the SRT-102.

Most photography courses in college won't let you use a digital camera, some won't even let you use that Maxxum 5.


----------



## John Mc (Oct 25, 2010)

I would try ebay,or even local schools that teach photography? my lecturer buys up any old equipment that fits the cameras in the store.

I think the reason he's looking to sell these is to buy a Dslr,but i personally wouldnt suggest getting a sony,im not saying its a bad buy,but you'll find you need to buy items that are usually universal,but need to purchase a sony own branded product,im not meaning just lenses,i mean accesories ect. i'd suggest a canon or a nikon,personally i prefer canon's,but its your personal preference.


----------



## skieur (Oct 25, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> I would take the opportunity, if I were you, to learn the 35mm format, especially with a manual camera like the SRT-102, which has some good glass to begin with from what you have shown us, expand on your new-found knowledge with that Maxxum 5, THEN get your DSLR and keep the Maxxum 5 as a 35mm backup. Hell I'd keep both. If you get a DSLR, get a Sony as they use the Minolta Alpha mount......same as that Maxxum 5, and vintage Minolta glass is sharp as a knife, especially the 35-70 f3.5-4.5. VERY under-rated lens and razor sharp.
> 
> The SRT-102 is an excellent camera btw. Minolta glass is VERY underrated. I wouldn't toss them just check the light seals and shoot em'. Your knowledge of photography will expand exponentially when you have a full manual camera like the SRT-102.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirep (Oct 28, 2010)

Compared to the price of a DSLR you'll be disappointed of the value of an old, excellent SLR as you have shown here.

I buy them all the time for a song and would take them off your hands - for a song! No hard feelings, I already have a SRT 102, no Maxxum, but frankly start shooting them, buy yourself a scanner and a developing tank, ask questions here and start learning REAL photography.

I'm also active over at APUG, there we discuss developing films with something as surprising as instant cofee, vitamine C and soda - and it works!

Frankly without basic knowledge you'll never learn photography, and with all this valuable equipment you got a headstart, and using the stuff would honor your granddad!

All the best
Erik


----------

